# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  scorporo terreno indicazione stato patr.

## vale

salve volevo una conferma: un cliente in contabilità ordinaria possiede un fabbricato, che poi è quello dove si svolge l'attività, la comprato lo scorso anno, però è entrato in funzione quest'anno, ora mi chiedo per lo scorporo del terreno dovrai fare una registrazione che va a diminuire lo stato patrimoniale giusto se e' si quale?? fabbricati a sopravvenienze passive????

----------


## Robi

Posso dirti che non farei la tua registrazione? Per un motivo ben preciso che il bilancio (e in teoria non solo società di capitali) non deve avere inquinamenti fiscali, ed essendo lo scorporo del terreno una normativa esclusivamente fiscale, non procederei ad una tale scrittura. 
Tutt'al più se proprio vuoi evidenziare il valore del terreno storna il fabbricato alla voce "Terreni det. L. 286/2006" (sempre che il valore del terreno non sia autonomamente determinato). Poi ammortizzerei ogni anno quella posta terreni (seguendo l'ammortamento civilistico del fabbricato) e in Unico andrebbe ripresa fiscalmente nel RF 24 (unico s.p.) ed i relativi righi RS26 e/o RS27.
Dirò che non è il massimo delle scritture e non mette al riparo dall'inquinamento di bilancio, ma ha l'unico pregio di essere pratica.
Ciao

----------

